# Baking w/apple sauce



## htc (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi, I've read that you can use apple sauce as a substitute in some baking recipes.  Does anyone know anything about this?  I want to look for some simple guidlines I can use for my current recipes.  I have heard some say that you should always use at least SOME fat when baking, but you can use 1 part butter, 1 part apple sauce, is this true? 

If so, what types of baking is this good for (cookies, muffins, cakes, scones, etc)...

And for those die hard bakers who will tell me not to substitute, well...I gotta...watching my weight, but love to bake.   

Thanks!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 23, 2004)

Applesauce helps the baked product retain moisture, thus elliminating the requirement for as  much fat.  The water in baked goods evaporates out during the baking process.  The fat is what makes cakes and breads feel moist in the mouth.

But applesauce contains significant amounts of fiber, you know, that stuff that when it gets wet absorbs bunches of liquid and tuns into a consistancy like mucous.  For that reason, too much applesauce will make your baking come out gooey.  

Applesauce is used in quickbreads (bannana bread, spice bread, applesauce bread, muffins, oatmeal cookies, anything with a fairly coarse texture.  It doesn't work well in yeast-risen breads or pancakes as it adds a heaviness and ruins the light texture.  I also wouldn't use it in cakes, except maybe a carrot cake.

So in summary, if the baked product is made from a batter, and is leavened with baking soda and an acid, or baking powder, you can succesfully replace about a third of the oil with applesauce.  It's a good technique when done properly.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix (Nov 23, 2004)

My MIL uses applesauce instead of the fat in almost all her muffin and cake recipes. She substitutes straight across in most instances. I think it takes some experimenting to see what textures you will get. Good luck!


----------

